

Nodejitsu (Hosted Node.js platform) Raises $750K from East/West Coast VCs - frankdenbow
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/04/20/nodejitsu-raises-750k-from-east-and-west-coast-vcs/

======
j2d2j2d2
"I/O has been done wrong for the last 30 years,” he said, referring to the
fact that Node.js allows servers to react to specific events."

This statement shows how hype-oriented this team is. Node.js hasn't invented
anything new. On top of that, it reimplemented 30 year old concepts _badly_.

I don't want to start a language war, but a simple comparison of Erlang (which
is 20 years old) and Node.js will send this point home:

1) [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3887433/advantages-of-
erl...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3887433/advantages-of-erlang-over-
something-like-node-js)

2) <http://journal.dedasys.com/2010/04/29/erlang-vs-node-js>

~~~
va_coder
I think Node.js is neat but could someone tell me how it's so awesome.

When Rails came it was truly awesome because the language it used and the
framework was so much easier to work with then Java or .Net and some would say
better designed then Perl or PHP.

I don't see how Node.js makes developing so much easier than say Rails (unless
of course you have a crazy high IO kind of app, which most don't)

~~~
FooBarWidget
Node.js _isn't_ easier than Rails, at least for the things that Rails is good
at. Node.js is good for apps that require high I/O concurrency, things like
chat servers, but much much worse than Rails for pretty much everything else.
I see Node.js only being useful for special types of applications, it is not
the next Rails or anything like that. Unfortunately I foresee that people will
(ab?)use Node.js as some kind of Rails replacement.

~~~
va_coder
Thanks for the insight

------
g123g
This looks like a very popular new business model for the startups. Take any
existing or upcoming langugage/framework like php, RoR, django, node.js etc.
etc. and start creating a dedicated hosted platform for that a la Heroku. And
start counting the money flowing in.

~~~
bbsabelli
Just doing a "git commit; git push; cap deploy" on your own app and feeling
confident in the outcome is not an insignificant amount of work. I can't
imagine what it would be like to take an upcoming environment and create a
platform around it to let anyone deploy, run and be backed-up without
thinking.

So, if you can pull this off and make it look easy, then take my money.

------
beck5
With the permanent stream of Node related stuff I have to ask is this what
hacker news was like a few years ago with Rails?

(I am aware node and rails are not direct substitutes)

